# My Mentor



## LuccianaN (Dec 5, 2010)

M for Mentor by lucciananicolle, on Flickr


----------



## EricD (Dec 5, 2010)

Now thats a big mouth (LOL). Nice capture on the inside of his mouth.

Seems the focal point was on the tongue..not the face. I would try an F-stop of around F8


----------



## LuccianaN (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Eric, saw your web very amazing if those are your photos. But to be honest i'm still studying photography and i don't know what you mean with the F-Stop of around F8...

Thank you for the tip though


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Dec 5, 2010)

Very cool shoot!! 

What he means is that you should reduce your aperture (increase the f-stop number) to deepen you depth of field to avoid having the feeling that the focus point is on the tongue and gather more details of the inside of the mouth and the teeth. 

Very nice timing by the way, love it!


----------



## Frequency (Dec 5, 2010)

What a yawn!!!

well timed

Regards


----------



## LuccianaN (Dec 5, 2010)

Marc-Etienne said:


> Very cool shoot!!
> 
> What he means is that you should reduce your aperture (increase the f-stop number) to deepen you depth of field to avoid having the feeling that the focus point is on the tongue and gather more details of the inside of the mouth and the teeth.
> 
> Very nice timing by the way, love it!




Thank you! Haha somehow i feel happy to learm all of this. I need moar!:thumbup:


----------

